# Reflexology/Acupuncture/kinesiology



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I am currently on Clomid and my first round was unsuccessful. I have been looking at having one or more of the above treatments but before booking them i was just wondering if anyone had any success stories in relation to any of these treatments, so i can decide what to try first.

Thanks


----------



## Poppy30 (Aug 5, 2010)

I did ICSI. Before our second attempt both myself and my husband went for reflexology. We also took the prenatal vitamins and my husband took wellman vitamins. we also made changes to our lifestyle, no drink etc.  I am not sure which one helped (probably a combination of all 3) but i do think reflexology helped in some way.After doing all of the above on our second attempt wegot BFP  And now have twins girls about to celebrate their 1st birthday.

Maybe others can give you their on Acupuncture or Kinesoilogy. In my opinion, i dont think it would matter which one you choose,  all 3 are probably helpful at balancing your body and keeping you calm and relaxed throughout your treatment.

Poppy x


----------



## Poppy30 (Aug 5, 2010)

p.s good luck with your next round of clomid xx


----------

